

The WELL, Birthplace Of Online Movement, Is Up For Sale - Thrymr
http://www.npr.org/2012/09/03/160489198/well-whole-earth-lectronic-link

======
brianstorms
PLATO is better described as the birthplace of the online movement.
<http://platohistory.org>

This morning I asked Howard whether he actually mentioned PLATO in the NPR
interview and he said he mentioned PLATO and BBS's, and that NPR edited that
out. Thanks NPR, it wouldn't do to tell the true story. We must prolong the
myth.

(FYI I have been on The WELL since 1986. And started using PLATO in 1979, and
its golden years were already past in 1979!)

------
ThomPete
I have been a member since 99. The place had some of the best discussions I
have ever participated in perhaps because you have to pay for it.
Unfortunately it's not what it used to be.

Still, I can't get my head around whether it would make sense to do a paid
discussion forum.

~~~
crag
It really was host to some of the best (and civil) discussions I've ever had
the pleasure to lurk.

But I think twitter, facebook (and maybe aol) really did a number on the Well.
I mean, time marches on. And the Well didn't, or wouldn't.

I remember the Well like I remember Geocities and CompuServe - fondly.

~~~
ThomPete
Yeah.

It's one of those places where I would love to get permissions to take out
some of those discussions and create a book.

Especially in philosophy & physics there where some really mindbending
discussions.

------
DanBC
The Whole Earth 'Lectronic Link had some great catalogues. They're sort of
available now as PDF.

(<http://www.wholeearth.com/history-whole-earth-catalog.php>)

These were the kind of eclectic collections of well curated items that make
great books. I'd be interested if there's something similar.

~~~
andyjohnson0
Thats the site for the Whole Earth Catalog, not the WELL. They were both
founded by Stewart Brand, but otherwise are different things.

------
stephengillie
This is a 7-minute audio-only piece.

------
egypturnash
Isn't this like the fourth time?

